# Number of homeless people in your city / country



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

the vast majority of homeless people are in that situation because of wrong choices of course the job losses and other factors are to blame too


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's a few maps made by LAPD of people sleeping outdoors in downtown L.A. between midnight and 4:00 am:

11/01/06 *1187 people*









04/02/07 *921 people*









06/05/07 *700 people*


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

brickellresidence said:


> mexico city has decreased about 30% of homeless in 10 years!!!


still a lot of work to do.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

goschio said:


> Here in Townsville the only homeless people are drunken Aboriginals.


I think this is a common problem in several Western countries, where Native peoples have suffered from higher-than-average rates of homelessness. Canada has seen a similar problem in its large cities as well.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

In Toronto (2.5 million), about 5000 according to the street count.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I think this is a common problem in several Western countries, where Native peoples have suffered from higher-than-average rates of homelessness. Canada has seen a similar problem in its large cities as well.


In Denmark they are quite often from Greenland. Not exactly natives but it's kinda the same problem.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

In regards to Australia, specifically Western Australia;
here is passage from M. Beckerling from the University of Western Australia.

"The most recent census, taken in 2001, counted 100,000 homeless Australians, 11,700 of whom were resident in Western Australia.2 The definition of “homeless” is significant here. Consistent with Australia’s international obligation to provide adequate housing, the definition employed in the census is informed by our cultural notions of “home”.3 The term is not synonymous with “rooflessness.”

The roofless ones, the “primary homeless” accounted for 14,158 people. About the same number again make up the ranks of the secondary homeless, who are typically accommodated in tenuous accommodation like refuges and hostels. The third and largest group, the tertiary homeless, number 71,500.4 This last group are the “couch surfers” who, like the other tiers of homeless, have no fixed address, no security of tenure and no place to call home."

The rest of the article can be found at http://www.ias.uwa.edu.au/new-critic/one/homelessness


----------

